# Genie, 0x0744/0x746 - Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This is the official Issues and Discussion thread for all Genie DVRs.

*HR34-700 HR44-500/700* 0x744
*HR44-200* 0x746

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/208323-genie-0x0744/

_We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible. If your receiver is set up for network issue reporting, please post the key generated by the receiver.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants. All off-topic posts and discussion will be deleted.

Thanks!_


----------



## vpr632 (Jun 26, 2008)

As of 7:30AM today before I left for work my HR44-500 hadn't downloaded yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

I forced the update for this one two days ago when I saw it appear in the stream early yesterday morning (PST) mostly out of curiosity.

So far the YouTube and Pandora icons are still missing, or have not appeared yet. And My DIRECTV has nothing listed for the "frequently watched" or "you might like" shows yet either."Genie Recommends" is turned off. 

Just tried a restart to make sure it's not a software hangup. Did nothing, same result.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> I forced the update for this one two days ago when I saw it appear in the stream early yesterday morning (PST) mostly out of curiosity.
> 
> So far the YouTube and Pandora icons are still missing, or have not appeared yet. And My DIRECTV has nothing listed for the "frequently watched" or "you might like" shows yet either."Genie Recommends" is turned off.
> 
> Just tried a restart to make sure it's not a software hangup. Did nothing, same result.


Restart twice within 30 minutes to flush your guide data.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Should one double flush after every SW update, or just after eating chili?


----------



## Sully (Dec 5, 2005)

OMG...hilarious!


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> Restart twice within 30 minutes to flush your guide data.


OK;

Did that, still no change, but I'll give them some time to see if they'll appear.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Rec'd download at 2:40AM - ran fine all day. Went to turn set back on at ~4:30PM and it wouldn't come on - all the lights indicating resolution started flashing in a solid line simultaneously. Gave it a RBR and seems to be fine, now.


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Received at 3:48 a.m. today.. I have not noticed changes, but I have not gone thru it with a fine tooth comb either B)

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> OK;
> 
> Did that, still no change, but I'll give them some time to see if they'll appear.


It's not an instant fix, it takes time.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not an instant fix, it takes time.


All kidding aside, is the double reboot a good move after any software update? Reason I ask is a lot of stuff works better if you do that, even my blu-ray player recommends going back to factory settings with a reset, after a FW update to ensure smooth operation.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Jason Whiddon said:


> All kidding aside, is the double reboot a good move after any software update? Reason I ask is a lot of stuff works better if you do that, even my blu-ray player recommends going back to factory settings with a reset, after a FW update to ensure smooth operation.


It can't hurt. The only side effect is that you have no guide data past about 6 hours. You don't miss any recordings though. In fact it's such a good idea they sometimes force a guide data dump when they push an update.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

That is what I was thinking, thanks. One point of criticism that Dish gets, but is a smart move IMO, is the 2am restart EVERY night. I reboot my TiVo at least once a week, because...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sometimes a single restart clears up things after a software update, and a double reboot does even more as you know. I don't do either as a matter of routine every time, but also don't hesitate if something is off.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RunnerFL said:


> It's not an instant fix, it takes time.


Yep, you're right;

All ICONS returned late last night sometime ...


----------



## PK6301 (May 16, 2012)

Do you have to do a reboot after a software update ? If so, do you have to do a hard reboot via the button, or will the reboot via the remote suffice ? Also twice in 30 min correct ?

Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Do it via menu twice, within 30 mins of each other.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

No, you don't have to, and a single reboot via menu is the first step. Use the double restart to flush the Guide. Do it on an as-needed basis.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

PK6301 said:


> Do you have to do a reboot after a software update ? If so, do you have to do a hard reboot via the button, or will the reboot via the remote suffice ? Also twice in 30 min correct ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-P3113 using DBSTalk mobile app


You don't have to, no. The update itself reboots the unit. You should only RBR if the unit is completely locked up. Use the menu reboot.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Does this release fix the flashing and pixelation issues? I am still on 740 from late August (never got 741), and the problem is getting worse. I have an HR34. Thanks.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

eileen22 said:


> Does this release fix the flashing and pixelation issues? * I am still on 740 from late August (never got 741)*, and the problem is getting worse. I have an HR34. Thanks.


NOTE: 741 was only for the HR44s anyhow.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I reboot my receivers after each new software download. I use the menu method just once.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Couple observations with 744. I have an AM21 that was only getting 1 of the half dozen or so OTA channels I used to get. Now all those channels tune in again. It used to give me a message about a weak signal, so that was fixed. I still get a 3-5 second audio delay when using Doubleplay or PIP and switching to a buffered tuner. 

I also just completed a double reset, using the menu, in hopes of getting MyDirectv populated and my YouTube and Pandora back. Those features and Genie Recommends were off since last nights download.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

Hr44/700
Report 20131009-1EC7

Picture breaks up, pixelates, audio hiccups, pixelates itself back to normal. Repeatable when I RW. Report sent within minutes of the breakup. No weather issues.


----------



## itzme (Jan 17, 2008)

itzme said:


> Couple observations with 744. I have an AM21 that was only getting 1 of the half dozen or so OTA channels I used to get. Now all those channels tune in again. It used to give me a message about a weak signal, so that was fixed. I still get a 3-5 second audio delay when using Doubleplay or PIP and switching to a buffered tuner.
> I also just completed a double reset, using the menu, in hopes of getting MyDirectv populated and my YouTube and Pandora back. Those features and Genie Recommends were off since last nights download.


Today all those OTA channels are gone again and I get the 771 Signal loss on the off-air tuner message. The HR44 did reboot again last night. Maybe I have a cable problem? Maybe it's the firmware? Who knows.

Update: I just re-ran Antenna Setup and a few of the missing channels returned. A nearby ABC affiliate still shows Signal Loss. This issue is looking less like a cabling problem.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

My update to 744 occurred yesterday at 3:48am. Starting last night, I lost access to programs on my HR44/700 with my GenieGO. The HR44 show up as in the DVR Playlist Manager, but no programs. Resets to the GenieGo returns the HR44 programs for a few minutes (and can be played) and then they disappear again (or if they are still there, I get a DVR busy error).

I don't know if this problem is an x744 issue or not. But that's the only thing that changed between when I could access my HR44 through the GG and can't.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Wednesday morning firmware 0x744 downloaded. Ten instances of severe pixilation during a program that was recorded that evening and watched Friday 10-11-2013. Since we have had this receiver no issues in PQ but were minor other issues. Fine work as usual on the firmware!


----------



## pborders (Oct 15, 2013)

I am new to this forum. I am not exactly tech "savvy". I do have a problem that is really weird though. I'm hoping someone has either experienced this or has a solution or at least an idea. Periodically, while watching a program, whether recorded or live, the picture will just go out for anywhere from one to ten seconds and then come back on. It started with just the main television in the living room, but now the other three televisions in the house are experiencing similar issues. I've changed all the HD cables, changed televisions and everything else I can think of. This problem is not consistent in that it has it's good days and bad, and on some days won't occur for several hours, while others it'll be every two minutes. I'm quite positive that should I pay the ungodly fee for a Directv tech to look at equipment that belongs to THEM, it'll do just fine while he sits, watches my TV and looks at me like I have a third eyeball. Just like when your car make a bad sound until you take it to the mechanic! And yes, I've "reset" it several times now. And no, not excessively in the same day. Just enough to realize that is doing nothing to solve the problem. 

Anyone out there have any suggestions for me? Thanks everyone!


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

adamson said:


> adamson, on 12 Oct 2013 - 09:29 AM, said:
> 
> Wednesday morning firmware 0x744 downloaded. Ten instances of severe pixilation during a program that was recorded that evening and watched Friday 10-11-2013. Since we have had this receiver no issues in PQ but were minor other issues. Fine work as usual on the firmware!


It appears this is an isolated incident. Nothing else with this issue recorded since firmware download.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

pborders said:


> I am new to this forum. I am not exactly tech "savvy". I do have a problem that is really weird though. I'm hoping someone has either experienced this or has a solution or at least an idea. Periodically, while watching a program, whether recorded or live, the picture will just go out for anywhere from one to ten seconds and then come back on. It started with just the main television in the living room, but now the other three televisions in the house are experiencing similar issues. I've changed all the HD cables, changed televisions and everything else I can think of. This problem is not consistent in that it has it's good days and bad, and on some days won't occur for several hours, while others it'll be every two minutes. I'm quite positive that should I pay the ungodly fee for a Directv tech to look at equipment that belongs to THEM, it'll do just fine while he sits, watches my TV and looks at me like I have a third eyeball. Just like when your car make a bad sound until you take it to the mechanic! And yes, I've "reset" it several times now. And no, not excessively in the same day. Just enough to realize that is doing nothing to solve the problem.
> 
> Anyone out there have any suggestions for me? Thanks everyone!


You might want to start a separate thread about this issue, as this threads deals specifically with Genie 0x744 issues. There are plenty of people here that can attempt to help you. Good luck.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

I have had a problem since switching to the HR34 and a few Genie Mini's a few weeks ago: Every day or two, the mini's lose their connection to the HR34 and just show a blue screen. The only thing that brings them back is a software reset of the HR34. They are connected via MOCA, of course, and there is a DECA so that the MOCA network is bridged to the hardwired Ethernet network in the rest of the house which has the gateway and router to the internet.

When the connection is lost like this, the HR34 will show the register mini's as not being connected in the Info screens, but nothing is physically changing between when it works and doesn't work, as I said the soft reset of the HR34 brings the minis back on line for another day or two.

The coax lines to each unit meet at a SWM-8 in a structured wiring closet.

1) Has anyone else experienced this behavior?
2) Is there any difference that anyone's noted given the recent HR34 update?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not that particular behavior. You might try Advanced Setup in Network settings. Run through them without changing anything, or set your Genie to a fixed IP.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll try creating a static address for the Genie and see if it goes away. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd try turning off upnp in your router, and if that doesn't work, then I'd disconnects the deca bridge for a bit and see if that stops it,so you know if its int he genie system or your home network.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

I received 744 on 10/9/13, about 9 days ago on my HR44-500. Since then I have one problem that has occurred 3 times. While viewing a recorded show, the picture and sound freeze almost like someone hit pause, but no status bar at the bottom. Hitting the play button has no effect. In order to get the show to play again, I hit pause then play and it continues on. Other than that, 744 is working great. 

Now 4 times. It happened again this morning while watching Sunday Morning delayed. Am I the only one having this problem?


----------



## Strog (Dec 20, 2011)

AndrewSi said:


> I have had a problem since switching to the HR34 and a few Genie Mini's a few weeks ago: Every day or two, the mini's lose their connection to the HR34 and just show a blue screen. The only thing that brings them back is a software reset of the HR34. They are connected via MOCA, of course, and there is a DECA so that the MOCA network is bridged to the hardwired Ethernet network in the rest of the house which has the gateway and router to the internet.
> 
> When the connection is lost like this, the HR34 will show the register mini's as not being connected in the Info screens, but nothing is physically changing between when it works and doesn't work, as I said the soft reset of the HR34 brings the minis back on line for another day or two.
> 
> ...


I got a similar problem with one of the clients, I have three of them. It all started with x0740, never had this issue before and nothing has changed on my network... Only way to avoid this for me is to disconnect from my home network and reboot HR34. Configuring static IP did not help, UPNP is always disabled on my network. Called Direct 3 times to make sure is noted on my account.


----------



## sriggins (Jul 1, 2010)

eileen22 said:


> Does this release fix the flashing and pixelation issues? I am still on 740 from late August (never got 741), and the problem is getting worse. I have an HR34. Thanks.


No. We just started getting the flashing/pixelation issue, which is why I am here, I am on 744. I need to figure out what this is about. HR-34 also.


----------



## ScottP (Jun 1, 2011)

Just got Genie (HR44-700) Saturday, installer downloaded 0744 onto it. It rebooted overnight (I assume part of adding the extras to the menu), and Sunday morning the List function was broken. Not only could it not see the playlist from the HR24 in another room, it couldn't see its OWN playlist. Both were visible from the HR24. Had to double-reboot to fix it and start the guide download all over again.


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> I'd try turning off upnp in your router, and if that doesn't work, then I'd disconnects the deca bridge for a bit and see if that stops it,so you know if its int he genie system or your home network.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


Just before I had my HR44-700 installed earlier this month, my 2x HR20's started to periodically stop seeing each other's recorded programs and each other. Now that I have the HR44 -- which replaced/eliminated one of the HR20's, the issue has continued. Rebooting always brings back connectivity for a random amount of days. I've changed both the HR44 and the HR20 to static IP's but that hasn't seemed to make a difference. Is there something about the software versions the HR's are currently on that cause this change. Nothing in my LAN has changed and this issue started prior to the HR44 being installed. I was running MRV in unsupported LAN mode (when the issue started -- but now has continued) prior to the change to the HR44. My units were working well and would go months without losing connectivity or requiring rebooting.

I noticed in your post, that turing UPNP off on th Router might help. I thought that I had been reading in several other posts that it needed to be ON (which mine is). Is my memory failing me or is UPNP suppossed to be off?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ages ago it was suggested turning it off may help in certain circumstances with some routers. 

I suggest also disconnecting from the Internet, wipe out all static IP and reset network defaults and then see if this issue occurs. Eliminating a lot possibilities will tell you a lot.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

So I don't want to turn off UPNP on my router, there are other devices on the network that may become somewhat unhappy if I do that. As an experiment I unplugged the Ethernet line from the DECA and rebooted the HR34, and I don't think I've seen any disconnects in the couple days since I did that. That may be an OK short term solution, but I don't like not being able to have internet access available for it, as well as the fact that it renders my Nomad/Genie thingy useless. Providing a static IP for the HR34 prior to the DECA disconnect did not solve the problem, but I think I should probably have also tried to provide static addresses for the two Minis as well, so maybe I'll plug it back in and try that.

Makes me grumpy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Genie clients cannot be set with fixed IPs. I'd try de-powering the router for a few minutes, plugging ethernet to the Genie or Deca (but not a separate DECA on a Genie) and then plugging back in.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

So the way the tech set up my system is that there is no Ethernet connected directly to the Genie (HR34), but rather there is a single DECA on the coax line from the HR34, which it's using to reach the rest of the home network and the internet. Of course, the Mini's are on other coax lines connected to the SWM. Did the tech configure my system incorrectly? Should I just pull out the DECA and plug the cat5 straight into the HR34? What would the difference be, and why the recommendation to not have a separate DECA on a Genie? (Or did you mean "mini")?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes; do that! Put the Cat5 direct into the Genie and start again. Hopefully, that's the ticket!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

And if that doesn't work I'd suggest playing a game to see what device is cause ing your issues on your home network. it'd be hard but I'd disconnect everything from your router except the DIRECTV for a few days and see what happens. That would tell you if it's the router itself or something else in your system that's causing a conflict of sorts. And just keep rotating through till you find what device is causing it then go from there.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

So just because I'm a geek: What is the purpose of the DECA, then, if neither the HR34 needs it (direct connected to cat5), nor the Minis (which only care about finding the HR34)?


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

It's (popularly called a "CCK" for Cinema Connection Kit" or maybe "BB DECA" in another of its versions.) to allow internet access for all the coax networked receivers comprising a "DECA Cloud."

And it's needed because even though the HR34 can do this with a direct ethernet connection, that method is not officially supported by DIRECTV so their techs. are not taught to do it, even though it works just fine.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

Given that I no longer have any other PVRs needing to get to the internet, the DECA does seem superfluous. I'll try eliminating it and see what happens.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

I think I figured out what causing my remote issues. A few days after I got the HR44 the select button on the remote just quit being registered by the HR44, but other buttons would work. Today the arrows and select stopped working, but things like menu, info and exit worked fine. Looking at the light on the HR44, the keys that were not working would actually register many seconds after a button press. I was on ESPN, as soon as I went to another channel it was fine. I assume its that stupid red score thingy.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm getting the "No Internet detected......" code 22 But, everything else is ok Blu-ray computer I did the twin reboot this a.m. came home and have some icons. TV apps will not work. Reset home net. Do I need a service call? 

Got up this a.m. and the Genie is detecting the Internet. TV apps are working.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

richall01 said:


> I'm getting the "No Internet detected......" code 22 But, everything else is ok Blu-ray computer I did the twin reboot this a.m. came home and have some icons. TV apps will not work. Reset home net. Do I need a service call?


you can def call DirecTV and schedule a service visit. however, if you tell us more about your system we might be able to help


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Jason Whiddon said:


> I think I figured out what causing my remote issues. A few days after I got the HR44 the select button on the remote just quit being registered by the HR44, but other buttons would work. Today the arrows and select stopped working, but things like menu, info and exit worked fine. Looking at the light on the HR44, the keys that were not working would actually register many seconds after a button press. I was on ESPN, as soon as I went to another channel it was fine. I assume its that stupid red score thingy.


RF or IR? have you tried both?


----------



## billyd88 (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the HR44/500 and received the update on 10/16 and ever since have not been able to wirelessly connect to the internet. This is my 2nd unit in 2 months and it worked flawlessly until this update( about a month and a half). After the 5th reset I'm ready to throw this thru the window as after being a happy customer since '97 I have never had this many issues with one of their receivers. I know my way around DTV but am NOT very tech savvy and am looking for a solution. My wireless thru Verizon works great in the room where the receiver is. Any ideas.....


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

My idea is to get rid of wireless. It's always going to have more issues and disconnects than wired. Can you run an ethernet wire to the 44 and reboot the router and DVR?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> My idea is to get rid of wireless. It's always going to have more issues and disconnects than wired. Can you run an ethernet wire to the 44 and reboot the router and DVR?


Agree 100000% nothing beats a good solid wired connection


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Version 0x744 was downloaded to my HR34-700 at 03:52 this morning. At 06:45 I turned on my set to watch the morning news. A message appeared stating my receiver needed to reset. Using my remote I authorized the reset. Upon doing so my receiver froze and I had to do a manual reset to unlock it.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> RF or IR? have you tried both?


Im running RF. Not dedicated enough to try IR. I just didnt understand why it would acknowledge button presses like 5-7 seconds later. Once I left ESPN, it worked A-OK and didnt even require a restart that time.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> Version 0x744 was downloaded to my HR34-700 at 03:52 this morning. At 06:45 I turned on my set to watch the morning news. A message appeared stating my receiver needed to reset. Using my remote I authorized the reset. Upon doing so my receiver froze and I had to do a manual reset to unlock it.


Follow up: I experienced two additional freeze ups with my HR34-700 since posting and had to manually reset the receiver on both occasions. Also had to reconnect the receiver to the internet.


----------



## maddy (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a HR44/700 receiver installed and updated with the 0x744 FW version. Followed the double reset workaround. Everything seems to be working fine including Pandora and on demand movies. But You tube app is causing problems. Everytime i click on teh app and try to view a video, i keep getting the "Cannot connect to the internet error". Any thoughts on resolution?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

HI, Maddy, welcome to DBSTalk! 

Just how long ago was the install? 

The first thing to try is another reset of the DVR. Go to menu, Settings, Restart receiver. Otherwise, possibly time passing may let it back in.


----------



## maddy (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi Lax Guy,
Thanks for the welcome.
The install happened yesterday @ 11AM central and I have reset my receiver about 6 times since then. I continue to get the same error with You Tube. I am able to go into the app, it is just when i try to view the videos there, that the system throws the error. BTW, i did confirm that web videos was enabled in the settings menu.
When you said over time it may fix itself, are you referring to the same symptom that i explained above? Is this a common occurrence as, being able to get into you tube but not play a video?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Sorry, can't answer for usual occurrences, as rarely do Youtube on big screen. But perhaps it needs a day or so with no restarts.... 

You have OK download speeds?


----------



## maddy (Oct 22, 2013)

yeah. I am measuring 16-18Mbps on a hard wired network. On Demand HD movies work without issues.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You're several times the minimum required. It still just may be a matter of time.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

My HR44 had been working flawlessly until yesterday. Received this new update at 4:17 am on 10/22 and twice yesterday it rebooted spontaneously - once while watching in the afternoon and the second time during a recording of SHIELD last night. Literally, it was flawless until this. Sigh.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

One or two reboots following an update may be inconvenient and annoying, but those alone don't mean you will for sure see more problems. Good luck!


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

bpratt said:


> I received 744 on 10/9/13, about 9 days ago on my HR44-500. Since then I have one problem that has occurred 3 times. While viewing a recorded show, the picture and sound freeze almost like someone hit pause, but no status bar at the bottom. Hitting the play button has no effect. In order to get the show to play again, I hit pause then play and it continues on. Other than that, 744 is working great.
> 
> Now 4 times. It happened again this morning while watching Sunday Morning delayed. Am I the only one having this problem?


I had this problem on 740. It hadn't bothered me for a while. Two nights ago my Genie (34) was updated to 744 and the following night I had this problem again. Really weird (and annoying) bug, but at least a quick pause/play fixes.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> One or two reboots following an update may be inconvenient and annoying, but those alone don't mean you will for sure see more problems. Good luck!


Ive just been doing two menu resets after a SW update to flush the data. Nice to start from scratch, same reason I reboot my phone after an app update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A good practice, but overkill for some. I reboot my phone several times a week, as I shut it down completely several nights a week, when it is near full charge at bed time.


----------



## AndrewSi (Jan 28, 2008)

So following up on my problem with disconnecting mini-Genie's, it seems like the suggestion to go with hardwired Ethernet rather than the DECA may be a good one - no new disconnects in the last 48 hours or so. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news! Keep the DECA/CCK kit in case you change your whole configuration, though.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I had a HR44/700 receiver installed and updated with the 0x744 FW version. Followed the double reset workaround. Everything seems to be working fine including Pandora and on demand movies. But You tube app is causing problems. Everytime i click on teh app and try to view a video, i keep getting the "Cannot connect to the internet error". Any thoughts on resolution?
while on live tv press the dash key. Does it say internet connected?


----------



## JohnBoy (Sep 9, 2011)

I just noticed that movie trailers play fine on my HR-44 but on my clients the trailers dont play but just get the grey light screen.


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

Went to look at History and found that there was a software download Wed night. Show 0x744... on the more info screen. Looks like it fix the "cannot connect to Internet" problem. Also channel 125 The Screening Room is now in HD 1080p.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I've had my HR44 for a week. I am still getting used to it because it is a little different and quirky compared to the HR2x's I'm used to, but there is one problem which is very annoying. I am unsure if it is related to the latest software or a problem others have encountered prior.

I record games on NHL CenterIce. It is very common that the broadcast doesn't begin exactly when it is supposed to. It might start 20 or 30 seconds later. For the HR2x's this was not an issue. They would start playing the recording, and the program might take a few seconds to appear on the screen but no problems with playback.

With the HR44 I get an error message "all or part of this program did not record" and then it skips to the end of the recording. If I am starting a game for example an hour in, it will take me to that point in the recording where I can readily see the score. There is no way to start at the beginning of the program. If I stop it and choose start over, the same thing happens. If I choose resume, it will go back to the end of the recording.

I have gotten into the habit of playing a recording as the game is to start, and when the picture appears, I press pause. Then I exit, and when I go back to the recording later and choose resume, it will start at the beginning where I paused it.

Has anyone else had issues like this with any of the sports progamming? and if so, how did you get it fixed?

SMK


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

That is weird. And shouldn't happen. Do you record the games in the 799s or do you'use the RSN channel numbers?


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I record them in the 700's. I know people have suggested in the past using the RSN, and I will try that, but I've had issues in the past with missed recordings that way. I will give it a try, though, and I am also considering setting these up as manual recordings.

Interestingly, I tried this last night. If I record a game on the HR44 but watch it on one of the HR20's, it plays normally.

SMK


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well it's a bug of some sort. 

Curious what teams do you record. I may have a better suggestion for you to grab games.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

My GenieGo can't see my HR-34 recordings since the 0x744 download. I also have an HR-22 and I can see those recordings.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

I'm still experiencing multiple freeze ups when watching live TV since my HR34-700 received 0x0744. Happened on Sunday while I was watching the Giants game. During the commercial break I tried to use TV Apps to check my local weather. Receiver froze and I had to do a reset, causing me to miss a series of plays. Happened again this morning while I was watching the NFL Network. Went to the Guide to see what was on another channel and the receiver froze, causing me to do a reset. After the receiver reset I called DirecTV (second time regarding this issue). I explained the situation to the rep. She asked me to go to Info & Test. When I attempted to do so the receiver froze again, causing me to do a second reset. Wound up doing a SENDREPORT and was told if this happens again they will be scheduling a service call.


----------



## eileen22 (Mar 24, 2006)

Got the 0x0744 update on HR34 on 10/22/13. Still seeing the flashing issue on recordings, haven't seen it on live TV since update. This morning, the receiver became unresponsive to remote commands. It would respond to channel up/down, would bring up the guide or playlist, but would not respond to the arrow buttons to navigate. RBR fixed the issue. This is the first time I've had to do a RBR on this HR34.


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Well it's a bug of some sort.
> 
> Curious what teams do you record. I may have a better suggestion for you to grab games.


All NY Rangers, but I will also record the CBC HNIC feed on Saturday and if I'm bored one or two other games during the week.

SMK


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

eileen22 said:


> Got the 0x0744 update on HR34 on 10/22/13. Still seeing the flashing issue on recordings, haven't seen it on live TV since update. This morning, the receiver became unresponsive to remote commands. It would respond to channel up/down, would bring up the guide or playlist, but would not respond to the arrow buttons to navigate. RBR fixed the issue. This is the first time I've had to do a RBR on this HR34.


The same thing happened to me on the HR44-700, it's been having a few freeze-ups lately with this SW.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

HR34-700

Got 744 on 10/22, tuned to TV-Apps weather this A.M. and My City was reset to El Sagundo.

J C


----------



## usnret (Jan 16, 2009)

Assuming that x0744 is for the HR34 and x0746 is for the HR44, I am confused. A Genie is a Genie as far as replacement goes, then
why is two different SW being issued?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

usnret said:


> Assuming that x0744 is for the HR34 and x0746 is for the HR44, I am confused. A Genie is a Genie as far as replacement goes, then
> why is two different SW being issued?


I don't know the answer for sure but one thing to keep in mind is that the HR44 has wifi, the HR34 does not. They also have different CPUs, etc.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

THought that was odd too. I got 744 on my 200, but have not seen 746 come through yet.


----------



## jacinkcmo (Jan 21, 2012)

jcwest said:


> HR34-700
> 
> Got 744 on 10/22, tuned to TV-Apps weather this A.M. and My City was reset to El Sagundo.
> 
> J C


Same on both my HR44-500 and HR24-200 - not after software updates but yesterday.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message for 3 days now and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message also for the past 3 days. My HR44-200 had 744 but was upgraded to 746 yesterday. It is connected to the internet and TV Apps comes up just fine however I had to change weather back to my location since the 746 upgrade. I have ran 2 system tests which comes back OK. I have reset the HR44 2 times and the Menu still does not update the shows. I also have a HR24-500 and it is working and updating just fine. Anything else to check?


----------



## lawnmowerdeth (Jan 21, 2008)

I have a Genie HR44/700, and about 2 weeks ago TV Apps stopped working, giving the No Internet Detected error. In the system info, it says "Not Connected (22)" for internet.

Version is 0x0744, installed on 10/17. I don't know if the problem started before or after that.

However, hitting Dash, it says SWiM Connected, Internet connected. 
On demand downloads work fine, as does Youtube. TV Apps appear to be the only thing not working.

The ethernet was connected to a CCK/DECA2 adapter when this started, part of my troubleshooting was to disconnect it and connect an Ethernet to the box. Same exact results. Several reboots and hitting the reset button as well.

Not a gigantic deal, but I miss checking the weather. Stranger yet, if I go to a sports channel, I can still hit the red button, and the scoreboard app works that way! I'm just out of ideas!


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

jdgohus said:


> My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message for 3 days now and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message also for the past 3 days. My HR44-200 had 744 but was upgraded to 746 yesterday. It is connected to the internet and TV Apps comes up just fine however I had to change weather back to my location since the 746 upgrade. I have ran 2 system tests which comes back OK. I have reset the HR44 2 times and the Menu still does not update the shows. I also have a HR24-500 and it is working and updating just fine. Anything else to check?


I have the same issue since the 746 update. My system matches yours exactly except, in addition the to the HR24-500, I also have a THR22 hooked up. I haven't bothered to try doing any resets though.


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

When I found mine had gotten 746, as usual I did two back to back menu resets. Last time it took 2 days for a lot of that stuff to load, so Ill keep an eye out.


----------



## midas69 (Jan 30, 2008)

My Directv finally came back this morning. Took a total of 3 days.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

jdgohus said:


> My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message for 3 days now and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message also for the past 3 days. My HR44-200 had 744 but was upgraded to 746 yesterday. It is connected to the internet and TV Apps comes up just fine however I had to change weather back to my location since the 746 upgrade. I have ran 2 system tests which comes back OK. I have reset the HR44 2 times and the Menu still does not update the shows. I also have a HR24-500 and it is working and updating just fine. Anything else to check?


We had the same issue...did two reboots in a row and 12 hours later all is back to normal.


----------



## jdgohus (Aug 5, 2007)

I did 2 back to back reboots last night and My DirecTV is finally updating on my HR44-200 with 746.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Good news, but it's probably not cause and effect!


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Since the update My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows and Movies in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message. Have rebooted multiple times since with no change.

My HR24-500 works fine.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithtd said:


> Since the update My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows and Movies in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message. Have rebooted multiple times since with no change.


Try doing two Menu resets within 30 minutes. Then you'll have another wait, but it may be worth it.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

Menu resets meaning RBR?


----------



## Skoach (Aug 9, 2013)

I have had 746 on my HR44-200 for a little over a week.

It appears the known WiFi issue for the HR44-200 has been fixed with this release. I have had zero issues since the update.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

keithtd said:


> Menu resets meaning RBR?


No; you go into the Menu, then Settings & Help, then Settings, then scroll down to Reset.

One reason you want the Menu method is that the unit has to get past a certain point; two restarts right together won't do it.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

keithtd said:


> Menu resets meaning RBR?


You can do that or...

menu..settings...reset... restart receiver


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Just make sure the unit is fully up and running with live tv before doing the second reset.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

keithtd said:


> Menu resets meaning RBR?


No, use the reset option in Menu > Settings & Help > Settings > Reset > Restart Receiver


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

keithtd said:


> Menu resets meaning RBR?


No, their is a reset option in the settings menu, and thats the preferred method of restarting. I do a double restart after I notice any SW update.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am having hard time believing that there is a difference between those two reset methods. if the red button was harmful, I would think that it would not be incorporated in to the receivers. I have been doing RBR for years and yet have never had any issues.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

peds48 said:


> I am having hard time believing that there is a difference between those two reset methods. if the red button was harmful, I would think that it would not be incorporated in to the receivers. I have been doing RBR for years and yet have never had any issues.


And I personally have lost all recordings when doing RBRs. There is no question that a menu reset is different from a RBR - whether the difference is significant or not is a matter of opinion. As an IT professional, my bias is towards a menu reset since it does give the system the opportunity shut down processes in an orderly fashion and to flush all the buffers.

We KNOW the two shutdowns do different things to the hard drives since if you want to copy all the recordings on an existing drive to new larger drive you MUST do a menu reset both when shutting down the source drive and after the format of the target drive - a RBR will leave the drive in a non-bootable state after the copy process.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Diana C said:


> And I personally have lost all recordings when doing RBRs.


I wondered what would of have happened if instead you would of menu reset... it might be coincidence


----------



## lflorack (Dec 16, 2006)

I view an RBR to be like pushing/holding the power button on your PC when it gets stuck and you can't shut it down via the start button/shutdown or reboot option. It's less graceful to use the button and it provides no pre shutdown cleanup of buffers and file writes, etc. - but if it's stuck, using the button is your only option. I have had occasions both personally and professionally (as an IT manager and support person earlier in my career) where the button method did cause corruption of the disk files. 

So, to me, the RBR is there for use only when the menu method isn't available. You may go for a long time - if not forever, not causing an issue with RBR. Then again.......


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Funny that you "guys" keep mentioning "IT". Every time I've called "tech support" for "PC" software issues, one of the things they say is... "go ahead and hold the power button to do a reset"....


----------



## Jason Whiddon (Aug 17, 2006)

Anyone that knows anything about PC's knows you dont just hold down the power button to shut the PC off, unless it hangs and you cant do anything else. A proper shutdown/restart (which is what I understand that the menu reset does) is the proper method. Sure, I have used a RBR when I had no other choice, but the menu reset is there for a reason.

"Ive been doing it that way all the time" is poor advice, especially when you are doing it wrong. 

Then I see you take a swipe at a tech telling you to hit the power button. Not all PC's go thru the same process with the power button. You can set them up to turn off, or you can set them up to restart properly with the button press.

If I can restart a problematic PC with the menu, I do it. As a last resort I hold the power button down to make it turn off. Same should be applied to the DVR until I hear something different.

I restart my android phone when I have an app/SW update,, I reboot the Kindle after an app update, I reboot my laptop after a SW update and I also restart the Genie twice after an update. Guess what? I generally have no issues out of any of them.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> I am having hard time believing that there is a difference between those two reset methods. if the red button was harmful, I would think that it would not be incorporated in to the receivers. I have been doing RBR for years and yet have never had any issues.


RBR is by no means graceful. Files can get corrupted, drives screwed up, etc. RBR is there for when the unit is completely locked up and you can't get to the power cable easily.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jason Whiddon said:


> Anyone that knows anything about PC's knows you dont just hold down the power button to shut the PC off, unless it hangs and you cant do anything else. A proper shutdown/restart (which is what I understand that the menu reset does) is the proper method. Sure, I have used a RBR when I had no other choice, but the menu reset is there for a reason.
> 
> "Ive been doing it that way all the time" is poor advice, especially when you are doing it wrong.
> 
> ...


Which is pretty much everyday in a Windows world....
How do they know how mine is set up, they never ask?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> RBR is by no means graceful. Files can get corrupted, drives screwed up, etc. RBR is there for when the unit is completely locked up and you can't get to the power cable easily.


So the power cord reset is better than the RBR?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I used to pull the plug every week, before I knew about RBRs and way before I knew of menu resets. Back then, the Guide would get rebuilt with a complete de-power. I'd often let it sit unpowered overnight. Worked a treat, but now I do Menu resets.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

peds48 said:


> So the power cord reset is better than the RBR?


Not what I said at all.


----------



## keithtd (Dec 16, 2006)

keithtd said:


> Since the update My DIRECTV in the Menu has been displaying the "Check back later and we'll have shows to share" message and does not seem to update. Also TV Shows and Movies in the Menu under Search & Browse has been giving me the "TV Shows is currently updating. Please check back in 1 hour" message. Have rebooted multiple times since with no change.
> 
> My HR24-500 works fine.


Interestingly I woke up this morning to the receiver on having restarted on its own (front panel lights on that I always darken) with everything now working.........


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in the Denver metro area and still haven't gotten 0746. Is it still rolling out, or was I somehow skipped?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

kram said:


> I'm in the Denver metro area and still haven't gotten 0746. Is it still rolling out, or was I somehow skipped? Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


When is your time, you will get it.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

kram said:


> I'm in the Denver metro area and still haven't gotten 0746. Is it still rolling out, or was I somehow skipped? Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


You're not going to get it. If you go back to page 1 of this thread, you will see the 0746 is for the HR44-200 (I assume that it's to fix the Wifi problem). According to your sig, you have an HR44-500.


----------



## kram (Sep 3, 2006)

You're not going to get it. If you go back to page 1 of this thread, you will see the 0746 is for the HR44-200 (I assume that it's to fix the Wifi problem). According to your sig, you have an HR44-500.


Guess I missed that. Thanks for bringing it to my attention. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------

